# Boerse.bz: Nutzer könnten für illegale Downloads belangt werden, so IT-Anwalt



## Gast1669461003 (5. November 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Boerse.bz: Nutzer könnten für illegale Downloads belangt werden, so IT-Anwalt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Boerse.bz: Nutzer könnten für illegale Downloads belangt werden, so IT-Anwalt


----------



## MisterBlonde (5. November 2014)

"Um die Plattform lahmzulegen, haben über 400 Polizisten haben bundesweit 121 Wohnungen durchsucht, wie aus der Pressemitteilung der Staatsanwaltschaft Köln hervorgeht."

War ja anscheinend ein voller Erfolg. Lahmgelegt sieht anders aus. Und natürlich können nicht alle 2,7 Mio. User belangt werden, denn an sich ist die Registrierung in einem Forum erstmal nichts illegales.

"Mit dem Schließen von boerse.bz  ist der Medienindustrie einer der größten Schläge gegen illegale  Raubkopierer der letzten Jahre gelungen", bewertet Solmecke die jüngsten  Entwicklungen."

Als die sich noch auf die Schulter geklopft haben, haben die die Seite schon wieder aufgemacht. Lächerlich. Das ist wie bei HYDRA, wenn ein Kopf abgeschlagen ist, wachsen gleich zwei neue nach.


----------



## Chronik (5. November 2014)

kleine Fehler korrektur bitte: "Um die Plattform lahmzulegen, haben über 400 Polizisten haben bundesweit 121 Wohnungen durchsucht, wie aus der Pressemitteilung der Staatsanwaltschaft Köln hervorgeht." das is ein haben zu viel!


----------



## Triplezer0 (5. November 2014)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Das ist wie bei HYDRA, wenn ein Kopf abgeschlagen ist, wachsen gleich zwei neue nach.



Lol ^^

Schöner Vergleich xD


----------



## Deewee (5. November 2014)

Der News-Titel ist irreführend und reisserisch um (offensichtlich) Klicks zu generieren.
Solmecke hat auch gesagt, das es unwahrscheinlich ist, das die Leute verfolgt werden.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (5. November 2014)

Deewee schrieb:


> Solmecke hat auch gesagt es ist unwahrscheinlich das die Leute verfolgt werden.



Leider kann man nicht die ganze News in die Headline packen. Die impliziert nur, dass es _mögliche wäre_ und das ist so nicht falsch. Da muss man dann eben weiterlesen. Steht alles drin. "Irreführend" ist wohl reichlich übertrieben.


----------



## Wynn (5. November 2014)

> _* Allein die Tatsache, dass sich Nutzer bei boerse.bz angemeldet haben, ist noch kein Rechtsverstoß", so der Rechtsexperte.*_



Die sollen lieber mal Polizisten sinnvoll einsetzen gegen Kinderpornos, Terroisten oder im öffentlichen Dienst aber gab wohl wieder Druck von der USA Industrie weil einer bei EA die Kühlerfigur nur vergolden lassen konnte und nicht Platin Variante haben konnte.

Illegale Raubkopien: Warum Software-Piraten unsere Spiele-Kultur retten – GIGA


----------



## TatoX4u (5. November 2014)

Es lebe OneClickHosters und VPN! ^^


----------



## xxchris1810xx (5. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Die sollen lieber mal Polizisten sinnvoll einsetzen gegen Kinderpornos, Terroisten oder im öffentlichen Dienst aber gab wohl wieder Druck von der USA Industrie weil einer bei EA die Kühlerfigur nur vergolden lassen konnte und nicht Platin Variante haben konnte.



Daran sieht man aber mal wieder das in der Gesellschaft irgendwas falsch Läuft und ich könnte mich darüber immer wieder Aufregen und das mit der GVU... ich blick bei den verein nicht durch, haben die irgendwo ne Mitgliederliste, welche Firmen die Vertreten oder sind das Digitale Kopfgeldjäger?


----------



## Deewee (5. November 2014)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Leider kann man nicht die ganze News in die Headline packen. Die impliziert nur, dass es _mögliche wäre_ und das ist so nicht falsch. Da muss man dann eben weiterlesen. Steht alles drin. "Irreführend" ist wohl reichlich übertrieben.



Möglich ist auch das morgen der Mond auf die Erde knallt, aber wie wahrscheinlich ist das? 
Das ist halt die bewährte Doppelstrategie. Die Behauptung kommt in die erste Zeile, der Journalismus in den letzten Satz.


----------



## Wynn (5. November 2014)

xxchris1810xx schrieb:


> GVU



+ GEZ + GEMA = Die Achse des Bösen


----------



## Cicero (5. November 2014)

Das "lustige" bei so Meldungen oder Aktionen ist ja, dass massiv Aufmerksamkeit auf solche Plattformen gelenkt werden, wenn sie mit Namen genannt werden. Ich zum Beispiel kannte diese Plattform überhaupt nicht. Nicht, dass ich sie nutzen würde, aber jetzt weiß ich, dass sie da ist....


----------



## wurzn (5. November 2014)

1. boerze is keine downloadplattform. es ist nur ein Forum, dessen Nutzer links reinstellen.
2. man muss registriert sein, um die links nutzen zu können. seit einigen Monaten, muss man vpn an haben, wenn man aus deutschsprachigen ländern diese links nutzen möchte.- danke Deutschland
3.lieber 5 euro für "cloudanbieter" und hoster, als kacken entertain und sky!!!


----------



## StormReaver787 (5. November 2014)

Ist das Werbung für seine Kanzlei ? 2.7 Mil potenzielle Kunden ?


----------



## USA911 (5. November 2014)

Cicero schrieb:


> Das "lustige" bei so Meldungen oder Aktionen ist ja, dass massiv Aufmerksamkeit auf solche Plattformen gelenkt werden, wenn sie mit Namen genannt werden. Ich zum Beispiel kannte diese Plattform überhaupt nicht. Nicht, dass ich sie nutzen würde, aber jetzt weiß ich, dass sie da ist....



Wie bei kinox.to, die Betreiber haben sich auf der Seite noch für die Bundesweite kostenlose Werbung bedankt.


----------



## Batze (5. November 2014)

Nichts weiter als Medien typische Politische Ausschlachtung. 
Wirkung in der Szene=0. Die lachen sich doch kaputt und wie USA911 schon sagte, kostenlose Werbung.
Und boerse war wegen des (auch dort angebotenen kostenpflichtigen) vpn schon seit Monaten nicht richtig nutzbar. Also eher ein kleiner Fisch der jetzt an die Große politische Glocke gehängt wird.


----------



## Raptor (5. November 2014)

@PCGames:
Bitte informiert euch doch das nächste mal nähere und nehmt nicht so reißerische Überschriften. Ihr macht euch mitschuldig und unterstützt das Vorgehen der GVU, die bei Internetnutzern extreme Angst erzeugen will. Es gibt andere Anwälte, die genau das Gegenteil der Überschrift als Aussage bringen, dazu ein Link:
https://netzpolitik.org/2014/hausdu...fache-downloader-haben-nichts-zu-befuerchten/

Für Leute die zu Faul sind auf den Link zu klicken:



> Der Hamburger Rechtsanwalt Dr. Alexander Wachs, der auch Betroffene vertritt, erklärt:
> Einfache Nutzer also reine Downloader haben nichts zu befürchten. Und zwar weder strafrechtlich noch zivilrechtlich, wobei allerdings klar festzuhalten ist, dass auch einfache Nutzer das Recht gebrochen haben.



Echt ich hasse das wenn Medien ungeprüft irgendwelche Meldungen einfach übernehmen ohne mal nachzuforschen.


----------



## Theojin (5. November 2014)

Ich bin da selber seit etlichen Jahren angemeldet, weil ich dort speziell bei Problemen mit Spielen und auch anderen Programmen unkompliziert Hilfe bekommen kann. Gerade bei Neuerscheinungen und/oder größeren Updates gibt es ja desöfteren Probleme. Auf der Boerse kann man dort durch Fixes, die User rausgefunden haben und posten schnell Hilfe finden.
Und bei manchen Originalspielen half bei mir das eine oder andere Mal auch nur ein Crack, weil früher einige Kopierschutzmaßnahmen so beschissen waren, daß man als zahlender und ehrlicher Kunde direkt mal gar nicht spielen konnte.

Klar gibts da Tonnen an Links zu allem möglichen, aber hey, das ganze Internet ist voll davon. War es, und wird es auch weiter sein.


----------



## Rachlust (5. November 2014)

Es werden wieder einmal die Nutzer geschnappt, insofern Daten vorliegen, die Filme/Spiele/Musik oder interaktive Medien wie Pornos anbieten.


----------



## Chyio (5. November 2014)

rein panik mache zur belange kann schon mal keiner gezogen werden!! und zum zweiten wer sich noch auf boerse.bz rumtreibt selbst dran schuld...die seite ist tot. jeder wo schlau ist ist den mods ins neue forum gefolgt.


----------



## MisterBlonde (5. November 2014)

Theojin schrieb:


> Ich bin da selber seit etlichen Jahren angemeldet, weil ich dort speziell bei Problemen mit Spielen und auch anderen Programmen unkompliziert Hilfe bekommen kann. Gerade bei Neuerscheinungen und/oder größeren Updates gibt es ja desöfteren Probleme. Auf der Boerse kann man dort durch Fixes, die User rausgefunden haben und posten schnell Hilfe finden.
> Und bei manchen Originalspielen half bei mir das eine oder andere Mal auch nur ein Crack, weil früher einige Kopierschutzmaßnahmen so beschissen waren, daß man als zahlender und ehrlicher Kunde direkt mal gar nicht spielen konnte.



Du bist also wegen der Hilfe dort angemeldet... sorry, aber wuhahahahahaha.


----------



## Mendos (5. November 2014)

Kann mir mal jemand erläutern, inwiefern die Nutzer dort Rechtsbruch begangen haben? So wie ich das verstehe, ist das doch lediglich ein Forum, so wie es tausende im Internet gibt. Und der Download ist meines Wissens nach auch nicht strafbar. Lediglich urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material anzubieten, wenn man dafür nicht die Rechte besitzt.


----------



## BiJay (5. November 2014)

Keine Ahnung, vielleicht meint der Anwalt nur die Benutzer, die dort Sachen angeboten haben. Als normaler Nutzer, der dort die Links zu urheberrechtlich geschützten Material klickt und Sachen runterlädt, hat man Null zu befürchten. Und die Uploader sind da höchst wahrscheinlich nicht mit ihrer richtigen IP unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## Theojin (5. November 2014)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Du bist also wegen der Hilfe dort angemeldet... sorry, aber wuhahahahahaha.



Das mag dich irritieren, ist mir aber egal. Auf jeden Fall fand ich dort eher Hilfe als beispielsweise auf Gamingseiten  . Und auch jetzt kannst du wieder deinen hingerotzen Einzeiler posten, und es wird mir wieder egal sein .


----------



## shaboo (5. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Illegale Raubkopien: Warum Software-Piraten unsere Spiele-Kultur retten – GIGA


Gibt's dümmlichere Argumente, um Downloads für lau auf Teufel komm raus zu rechtfertigen? Im übrigen wäre mir die "Rettung unserer Spiele-Kultur" ganz aktuell viel wichtiger als in der fernen Zukunft, sonst wird es bald nicht mehr viel gaben, das des Archivierens überhaupt wert wäre ...


----------



## Mendos (5. November 2014)

shaboo schrieb:


> Gibt's dümmlichere Argumente, um Downloads für lau auf Teufel komm raus zu rechtfertigen? Im übrigen wäre mir die "Rettung unserer Spiele-Kultur" ganz aktuell viel wichtiger als in der fernen Zukunft, sonst wird es bald nicht mehr viel gaben, das des Archivierens überhaupt wert wäre ...



So dümlich ist das gar nicht. Beschäftige dich z.B. mal mit dem Thema "verwaiste Werke".

Im Spielebereich gibt es vergleichbar die sogenannte "Abandonware". Es gibt niemanden mehr, der die Werke veröffentlicht, aber jemanden, der die Rechte daran besitzt. Die Seiten, die diese Abandonware anbieten, bieten im Grunde auch lediglich nicht lizensierte Software an - oder halt Raubkopien, um den medialen Kampfbegriff zu verwenden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. November 2014)

Grundsätzlich finde ich es richtig, wenn man gegen Raubkopien vorgeht, was aktuelle und erhältliche Werke betrifft. Dann kommt aber der Punkt, den Mendos anspricht:



Mendos schrieb:


> So dümlich ist das gar nicht. Beschäftige dich z.B. mal mit dem Thema "verwaiste Werke".
> 
> Im Spielebereich gibt es vergleichbar die sogenannte "Abandonware". Es gibt niemanden mehr, der die Werke veröffentlicht, aber jemanden, der die Rechte daran besitzt. Die Seiten, die diese Abandonware anbieten, bieten im Grunde auch lediglich nicht lizensierte Software an - oder halt Raubkopien, um den medialen Kampfbegriff zu verwenden.



Ohne jetzt das schönreden zu wollen, aber ohne diese Szene würde es so manches Spiel heute gar nicht mehr geben, weil nicht mal die Originalentwickler noch Daten hätten. Die Szene hat diese uralten Spiele quasi gerettet. Auch als es noch kein gog.com gab, waren solche Plattformen eine gute Möglichkeit, ein Spiel dann doch noch auf aktuellen Systemen zum Laufen zu bekommen, weil sie eine extra Windows 7 Version oder so erstellt hatten. In der Hinsicht fand ich das nicht schlecht, das muss ich ehrlich zugeben.
Nur das sie halt die ganzen aktuellen, noch kaufbaren Spiele angeboten haben, das war natürlich blöd und da ist es klar, dass man dagegen vorgeht.


----------



## Mendos (5. November 2014)

Deswegen am besten DRM verbieten, verbunden mit einem uneingeschränkten Recht auf Privatkopie, und die Verwertungsrechte auf ein sinnvolles Maß beschränken. Und anschließend wird's gemeinfrei. Dann können die meinetwegen gegen Schwarzkopierer vorgehen, wie sie lustig.

Ach ja, und das sag ich als Softwareentwickler und damit Urheber.


----------



## Wynn (5. November 2014)

Mehr Demos rausbringen - the evil within ging einen guten weg


----------



## KiIlBiIl (5. November 2014)

Theojin schrieb:


> Ich bin da selber seit etlichen Jahren angemeldet, weil ich dort speziell bei Problemen mit Spielen und auch anderen Programmen unkompliziert Hilfe bekommen kann. Gerade bei Neuerscheinungen und/oder größeren Updates gibt es ja desöfteren Probleme. Auf der Boerse kann man dort durch Fixes, die User rausgefunden haben und posten schnell Hilfe finden.
> Und bei manchen Originalspielen half bei mir das eine oder andere Mal auch nur ein Crack, weil früher einige Kopierschutzmaßnahmen so beschissen waren, daß man als zahlender und ehrlicher Kunde direkt mal gar nicht spielen konnte.
> 
> Klar gibts da Tonnen an Links zu allem möglichen, aber hey, das ganze Internet ist voll davon. War es, und wird es auch weiter sein.




... Ich kaufe auch immer den Playboy wegen den Interessanten Artikeln! 

Ne, ernsthaft... eigentlich hat die Spieleindustrie es sich selbst zuzuschreiben das es illegale Raubokpien in Hülle und Fülle gibt! Wie oft ist es in den letzten Jahren vorgekommen das ein Vollpreistitel, ich rede hier von 50-60€, raus gekommen ist und dann unspielbar war oder den Erwartungen der Spielerschaft einfach nicht standgehalten hat weil mehr versprochen wurde als letztendlich gehalten werden konnte. Ein paar Beispiele, Battlefield 4, Watch Dogs, Crysis 2, Thief, SimCity etc.
 Ich persönlich hätte mich schwarz geärgert, und hab es teilweise auch, weil ich wie ein Hamster in die Läden gerannt bin um mir Titel überteuert zuzulegen. Da kann ich einerseit die Raubkopierer verstehen! Ich teste jetzt auch erst bevor ich mir ein Spiel kaufe, und da nicht jeder Publisher Demos anbietet oder zu Betas einläd, bleibt oftmals nur der weg in die sogenannte "Börse". Man kann es sich ja nach dem antesten immer noch kaufen, so mache ich es zum Beispiel bei einigen Titeln. Ich vertrau nicht mehr Blind auf Irgendwelche Versprechungen oder Bombastisch inszenierte Trailer... Selbst schuld liebe Spieleindustrie! Natürlich gibt es dann noch die anderen, und die überwiegen wahrscheinlich leider, die ein spiel nur Raubkopieren und es sich nicht kaufen werden.

Gruß
KillBill


----------



## Batze (5. November 2014)

KiIlBiIl schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es dann noch die anderen, und die überwiegen wahrscheinlich leider, die ein spiel nur Raubkopieren und es sich nicht kaufen werden.



Die gab es aber schon immer.


----------



## shaboo (5. November 2014)

Natürlich habe auch ich keine andere Wahl als eine gecrackte exe zu verwenden, wenn ich irgendeines meiner Starforce-geschützten Originale unter Windows 7 spielen möchte (die Herren und Damen Publisher sind sich ja kollektiv zu fein für einen entsprechenden Patch), und ich gebe auch gerne zu, dass die Schwarkopierer-Szene ihren Anteil an der Konservierung steinalter Spiele haben mag, so dass es mir auch schwer fällt, Cracker in Grund und Boden zu verdammen.

Allerdings ist die Frage, was wohl ohne jegliche Crackerei (schon auf dem C64) gewesen wäre oder hätte sein können, viel zu spekulativ und hypothetisch um zuverlässig behaupten zu können, dass Spiele ohne dieses Phänomen heute unwiderbringlich verloren wären. Zu so ziemlich jedem Spiel dürfte es heute noch Originale mit nach wie vor lesbaren Disketten oder Kopien hiervon geben. Kopierprogramme für den C64 oder Programme wie CloneCD für den PC hätte es ja auch ohne Cracker gegeben (und dann sogar vermutlich noch in viel größerer Verbreitung, weil der Bedarf noch größer gewesen wäre) und ich bin vermutlich nicht der einzige, der von all seinen PC-Spielen daheim (und die gehen bis in die frühen 90er zurück) Sicherheitskopien der Originale hat, weil man zum einen eben nie weiß, wie es um die Haltbarkeit der Originalmedien bestellt ist, und weil Plattenplatz praktisch nichts mehr kostet. Da wird unheimlich viel und unheimlich akribisch und leidenschaftlich Gesammelt und Archiviert (nur eben im rein privaten und nicht im öffentlichen oder kommerziellen Rahmen), so dass da so schnell erst mal gar nichts "unwiderbringlich verschwindet".

Da hilft auch kein Historiker, weil Erfahrungen mit dem digitalen Zeitalter im allgemeinen und Phänomenen wie diesen im besonderen viel zu jung sind, um Geschichtswissenschaftlern verwertbare empirische Daten in ausreichendem Umfang zu liefern. Ein Computerspiel ist keine steinzeitliche Malerei an der Wand irgendeiner französischen Höhle und man muss sich schon echte Mühe geben, um überhaupt irgendeinen (insbesondere einen halbwegs relevanten) Titel zu finden, der innerhalb einer Woche nicht wenigstens einmal auf eBay zum Verkauf angeboten wird, und sei er auch noch so alt.


----------



## Deewee (5. November 2014)

Kopiert wurde schon immer, und das lässt sich auch nicht abstellen.
Selbst wenn alle Seiten dicht gemacht werden, alle Hoster abgeschaltet werden, und sämtliche P2P + FTP Netze verschwinden werden neue Möglichkeiten
auftauchen und genutzt um Sachen zu verteilen. Das ganze findet dann vielleicht nicht mehr so öffentlich statt, aber ganz abstellen kann man es nicht.

Der beste Schutz gegen Raubkopierer ist und bleibt : *Qualität !*
Menschen sind eher bereit für hochwertiges Material Geld zu bezahlen, als für Fliessband produzierte Scheisse.
Und versteht mich nicht falsch, auch die wird kopiert...aber man ist viel eher bereit dafür Geld zu bezahlen.

Die Herr der Ringe Trilogie... oder Avatar...sowas will man doch Orginal als Bluray haben 

Ein anderes schönes Beispiel sind F2P Spiele...das Paradebeispiel hier ist : Path of Exile.
Das Spiel kostet nichts, und wird trotzdem massiv unterstützt durch Zukäufe von Cosmetic Stuff. Ganz einfach weil es ein Bomben Spiel ist.
Qualität bezahlt man halt gerne.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (5. November 2014)

Da war die Polizei viel erfolgreicher, als bei den Wohnungseinbrüchen. Vielleicht sollte der Schutz der Bürger wichtiger als Konzerninteressen sein.


----------



## kaiser1981 (5. November 2014)

Boerse.BZ kann keine Nutzerdaten zum konkreten Download haben, die Dateien liegen auf Filehostern und nicht auf der Börse. Im besten Fall wird der wechsel zur Filehosterseite gespeichert und das ist nicht ilIegal, nur der konkret nachgewiesene Download...


----------



## MisterBlonde (5. November 2014)

Theojin schrieb:


> Das mag dich irritieren, ist mir aber egal. Auf jeden Fall fand ich dort eher Hilfe als beispielsweise auf Gamingseiten  . Und auch jetzt kannst du wieder deinen hingerotzen Einzeiler posten, und es wird mir wieder egal sein .



Lustig, weil Einzeiler schreibe ich eher seltener. Diese Reaktion hatte ich erwartet. Dein halb aggressiver Unterton und die Antwort/Rechtfertigung zeugen aber davon, dass es dir alles andere als egal ist. 

Da ich selbst dort angemeldet bin, weiß ich, dass man da in erster Linie Hilfe für Scene-Releases bekommt, wenn man kein Problem damit hat, sich durch unzählige Seiten mit den immergleichen Fragen durchzuklicken, weil viele User dort zu faul sind, mal ein wenig zu lesen. Da gibt es dann einen Hilfethread zu einem Spiel mit 50+ Seiten. Der Umgangston ist schroff und die Leute genervt. Ich kann deine Argumentation also nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (5. November 2014)

Es würde mich freuen, wenn die Justiz sich stattdessen mit richtigen Verbrechen befassen würde.


----------



## shaboo (5. November 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Es würde mich freuen, wenn die Justiz sich stattdessen mit richtigen Verbrechen befassen würde.


Glaub mir, wenn wir das für alle Straftaten fordern würden, die DICH betreffen und die UNS scheißegal sind, wärest DU garantiert der Erste, der nach dem Rechtsstaat schreien würde.Ich begreife wirklich nicht die Logik hinter solchen Aussagen. Was sind denn bitte schön "richtige Verbrechen"? Sollen wir die Leute ab heute nur noch für Mord, Totschlag und Vergewaltigung zur Rechenschaft ziehen?


----------



## Wynn (5. November 2014)

shaboo schrieb:


> Glaub mir, wenn wir das für alle Straftaten fordern würden, die DICH betreffen und die UNS scheißegal sind, wärest DU garantiert der Erste, der nach dem Rechtsstaat schreien würde.Ich begreife wirklich nicht die Logik hinter solchen Aussagen. Was sind denn bitte schön "richtige Verbrechen"? Sollen wir die Leute ab heute nur noch für Mord, Totschlag und Vergewaltigung zur Rechenschaft ziehen?



Raubkopierer 5 Jahre Gefängis
Vergewaltiger 2 Jahre Gefängnis

Aber so wie ich es lese scheinst du es besser zu finden das man raubkopierer härter bestraft als leute die wirklich gefährlich sind


----------



## shaboo (5. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Aber so wie ich es lese scheinst du es besser zu finden das man raubkopierer härter bestraft als leute die wirklich gefährlich sind


Dann solltest Du vielleicht noch etwas Lesen üben, denn weder finde ich das noch lässt sich das irgendwie aus meinem Posting heraus lesen. Natürlich ist die "Gefährlichkeit" von Urheberrechtsverletzungen und illegalen Vervielfältigungen von vollkommen anderer Natur als die von Mördern und Vergewaltigern (was wahrscheinlich die Leute sind, die Du als "wirklich gefährlich" bezeichnen würdest), aber das gilt auch für Urkundenfälschung, Bestechung, Steuerhinterziehung oder tausend andere Dinge, die sicherlich die wenigsten in Ordnung finden dürften. Wenn Du Schwarzkopiererei in Ordnung findest, ist das Dein Ding. Ich finde es scheiße. Ich begrüße, dass sich unsere Rechtsorgane darum kümmern und fände es vollkommen in Ordnung (klare Beweislage vorausgesetzt), das auch für die Sauger strafbar zu machen.


----------



## Deewee (5. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Raubkopierer 5 Jahre Gefängis
> Vergewaltiger 2 Jahre Gefängnis



Ein Polizeiauto vorsätzlich kaputt machen --> 5 Jahre
Ein Polizist schlagen --> 2 Jahre 

Das sind halt die total bescheuerten Gesetze in unserem Land.


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (6. November 2014)

Deewee schrieb:


> Ein Polizeiauto vorsätzlich kaputt machen --> 5 Jahre
> Ein Polizist schlagen --> 2 Jahre
> 
> Das sind halt die total bescheuerten Gesetze in unserem Land.



Was ist denn daran bescheuert? Es geht um Geld! Geld ist immer das wichtigste.


----------



## Deewee (6. November 2014)

DerPrinzz82 schrieb:


> Was ist denn daran bescheuert? Es geht um Geld! Geld ist immer das wichtigste.



Kranke Welt oder?^^

Früher hat man DInge benutzt, und Menschen geliebt.
Heute liebt man DInge, und benutzt Menschen 

Aber es gibt Hoffung... Shared Economy ist auf dem Vormarsch.


----------



## battschack (6. November 2014)

Richtig Sobald es um geld geht ist es schlimmer.

Und Boerse user müssen überhaupt nix befürchten! Nur panik mache mehr nicht^^
Man downloadet ja ned von boerse sondern von den zig hoster.
Solange man nix uppt, arschlecken lassen


----------



## Bonkic (6. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:
			
		

> Raubkopierer 5 Jahre Gefängis
> Vergewaltiger 2 Jahre Gefängnis





Deewee schrieb:


> Ein Polizeiauto vorsätzlich kaputt machen --> 5 Jahre
> Ein Polizist schlagen --> 2 Jahre
> 
> Das sind halt die total bescheuerten Gesetze in unserem Land.



schreibt doch besser gar nix, wenn ihr doch eh keine ahnung habt.


----------



## Rabowke (6. November 2014)

Was hier für ein verbaler Unsinn verzapft wird, ist ja nicht mehr feierlich. 

Welcher Raubkopierer wurde denn *wirklich* mit fünf Jahren Freiheitsentzug bestraft? Nur weil unsere Gesetzgebung dieses Strafmaß bietet, wird es noch lange nicht ausgeschöpft. Einzig und allein gewerbliche Handlungen mit Raubkopien werden in der Tat mit Freiheitsentzug bestraft, aber nicht der kleine Detlef aus der 8. Klasse, der sich das neueste Strippoker zieht. 

Des Weiteren frage ich mich, was ihr beruflich macht bzw. ob ihr überhaupt arbeitet? Stellt euch einfach vor, ihr habt zwei Jahre euer ganzes Geld in eine Software gesteckt, wollt diese endlich verkaufen und nach drei Tagen gibt es *eure* Software überall zum runterladen und eure Einnahmen stagnieren bei einem Bruchteil des angepeilten Umsatzes.

Seht ihr dann die ganze Sache immer noch so ... locker? 

Natürlich haben EA, Ubisoft und MS deutlich mehr Geld als der Indie-Entwickler, d.h. hier mögen Raubkopien nicht so stark ins Gewicht fallen wie bei meinem o.g. Beispiel, allerdings gibt es im dt. Strafgesetzgebuch eben keine Unterscheidung zwischen Personen, kleinen Unternehmen und globalen Konzernen. Was übrigens absolut in Ordnung ist.

Also an alle, die sich über das Vorgehen der Justiz aufregen und sich über die Verhältnismäßigkeit beklagen: denkt bitte einmal weiter als von der Wand bis zur Tapete. Mit boerse & Co. werden *Millionen* umgesetzt, keine Taschengeldbeträge.


----------



## Wynn (6. November 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> schreibt doch besser gar nix, wenn ihr doch eh keine ahnung habt.



Dann wär das forum totelstill und schon längst eingestellt worden 


Das mit den 5 Jahren hat jahrelang die GVU vor jedem kinfilm und vor jeder kauf udn verleih dvd gesagt - sind die also schuld


----------



## Bonkic (6. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Das mit den 5 Jahren hat jahrelang die GVU vor jedem kinfilm und vor jeder kauf udn verleih dvd gesagt - sind die also schuld



übernimmst du alles unreflektiert?
außerdem stammt das mit den 2 jahren auf vergewaltigung doch von dir. 
das ist bild-niveau, oder sogar noch darunter. muss nicht sein.


----------



## Wynn (6. November 2014)

nein das mit den 2 jahren für vergewaltiger kam von einer anti gvu kampagnen und war damals vor ca 10 jahren gerade aktuell basierend auf aktuellen fällen 
und hey wenn der artikel auf pcgames bild qualität hat passt man sich dem artikel an  ausser habe ich persönlich was gegen die achse des bösen (gez,gema,gvu)

mir gehts nur immer darum das plötzlich für sowas soviele polizisten benutzt werden wo man sie sonst besser gebraucht hätte.
Schlage einen kopf ab und 3 wachsen neu nach.

boerse.bz ist ja laut heise und golem seit ca. 7 bis 8 monaten eh tot weil man plötzlich laut deren artikel nur noch mit einem vpn (den die verkauften) auf deren website kam.

p2p vor 14/15 jahren da konnten noch die nutzer belangt werden weil sie aktiv was hochgeladen haben. Während bei den One Click Hostern kein ip log gibt weil deren Server und gerichtsstand in china, russland, pazifik und co steht.

Da wird direkt an die Uploader gewendet sich wenn das board überhaupt die ips noch loggt - und selbst wenn laut denm bericht war heise, ct oder golem arbeiten die meisten uploader mit einem vpn beim upload und posten ihre downloads per tor browser.

In den letzten 15 Jahren hat man viel über solche razzien mitbekommen und am schluss waren die nur stärker und noch unangreifbarer wiedergekommen.

Im Film und Musikbereich hat ja endlich die Industrie was sinnvolles gebracht. Damals bis ca 2004/2005 konnte man teilweise auch noch Pc Spiele in der Videothek sich ausleihen um sie zu testn - das geht heute nicht mehr aufgrund von drm und damals starforce und co.

Es gab sogar mal einen Bericht nachdem Mega ein riesen one click hoster offline ging das der verkauf von spielen & filmen weniger wurde


----------



## Frullo (6. November 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Stellt euch einfach vor, ihr habt zwei Jahre euer ganzes Geld in eine Software gesteckt, wollt diese endlich verkaufen und nach drei Tagen gibt es *eure* Software überall zum runterladen und eure Einnahmen stagnieren bei einem Bruchteil des angepeilten Umsatzes.



Ich würde mich darüber aufregen, dass es *ganze 3 Tage *gedauert hat, bis meine Software überall zum runterladen verfügbar war.


----------



## Holdi (6. November 2014)

Unnötige Panikmache. Der Aufwand, alle Nutzer ausfindig zu machen und ihnen entsprechende Downloads nachzuweisen, steht in keinem Verhältnis zu dem Schadensersatz, den man herausschlagen würde.


----------



## Wynn (6. November 2014)

Studie zur Software-Piraterie: Ausmaß geringer als die Industrie behauptet


----------



## Bonkic (6. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Studie zur Software-Piraterie: Ausmaß geringer als die Industrie behauptet



diese studie sagt herzlich wenig aus (genauso wie die angaben der industrie).


----------



## Rabowke (6. November 2014)

Holdi schrieb:


> Unnötige Panikmache. Der Aufwand, alle Nutzer ausfindig zu machen und ihnen entsprechende Downloads nachzuweisen, steht in keinem Verhältnis zu dem Schadensersatz, den man herausschlagen würde.


Bitte? Das dürfte das kleinste Problem sein ...


----------



## battschack (6. November 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bitte? Das dürfte das kleinste Problem sein ...



Was dürfte das kleinste problem sein? ^^

Die werden garnix machen soviel ist klar. Weil er recht hat^^


----------



## SGDrDeath (6. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> nein das mit den 2 jahren für vergewaltiger kam von einer anti gvu kampagnen und war damals vor ca 10 jahren gerade aktuell basierend auf aktuellen fällen
> und hey wenn der artikel auf pcgames bild qualität hat passt man sich dem artikel an  ausser habe ich persönlich was gegen die achse des bösen (gez,gema,gvu)


BILD und ähnliches scheinen deine Hauptinformationsquellen zu sein wenn du nur deren Propaganda folgst und dich nicht selbst informierst.

 Und ganz peinlich wirds dann wenn man das alles auf die schiebt anstatt zuzugeben das man null Ahnung hat.


----------



## cosso (6. November 2014)

Schon lustig, die haben absolut überhaupt nix gegen die leute die runterladen selbst wenn sie boerse.bz selbst in der hand hätten.

Dort angemeldet sein sagt überhaupt nix aus, und selbst wenn ich auf die links klicke die mich nach uploaded.to usw  weiterleiten wo ich die dateien runterlade können die genauso wenig beweisen da die ip adressen nur von uploadern bei oneclick file hostern gespeichert werden boerse.bz selbser kann das gar nicht speichern. Und selbst wenn das alles machbar wäre bleibt noch die frage offen ob sie überhaupt die richtige ip adresse bekommen würden die meisten umgehen das mittlerweile auch noch.

panikmache mehr nicht


----------



## Wynn (6. November 2014)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> BILD und ähnliches scheinen deine Hauptinformationsquellen zu sein wenn du nur deren Propaganda folgst und dich nicht selbst informierst.



*facepalm*

Der klassiche Bild Flame passt hier leider nicht  Ich hoffe du weinst jetzt nicht weil dein Bildflame nicht klappte 

Bild und co waren schon immer pro GVU, pro gema und pro gez

Quelle waren damals Heise und co - die Aktion von der Gvu war 2003 - jetzt find mal ca 10 jahre später die den richtigen link dazu wieder das schaffste nicht 

Mehr schreibt ich nicht weil ist mir meine Zeit zu schade um tiefer auf deinen 08/15 Flame einzugehen


----------



## Wut-Gamer (6. November 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> [...]nach drei Tagen gibt es *eure* Software überall zum runterladen und eure Einnahmen stagnieren bei einem Bruchteil des angepeilten Umsatzes.



Dann würde ich bei meinem nächsten Projekt vielleicht einfach ein wenig realistischer kalkulieren. Ein Kaufhausbesitzer, der Ladendiebstähle nicht mit einpreist, ist auch schnell in den roten Zahlen (und da wird im Gegensatz zur Software-Piraterie wirklich jemandem etwas weggenommen, was er dann nicht mehr verkaufen kann).
Natürlich wäre es schön, wenn sich alle an Recht und Gesetz halten würden, aber wenn es nicht einmal die Regierung tut (Stichwort: Geheimdienstaffäre), warum soll dann wieder der kleine Mann dafür an die Wand genagelt werden?


----------



## Kratos333 (6. November 2014)

Kann ich mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen das soetwas eintritt. Aber gut... ist wohl eher ein Warnung.
Aber ehrlich gesagt wundert es mich nicht. Kann ja nicht sein das man jeden Film/Serie auf diversen Seiten anschauen kann (damit sind natürlich streaming seiten gemeint) oder natürlich auch saugen.

Nur eine frage der Zeit bis das ganz von der Bildfläche verschwindet und man dann richtig hart durchgreift. Sobald die Provider gezwungen werden aufzupassen was sache ist kann man das ganze vergessen. Alles nur eine frage der Zeit... ging ja jetzt Jahrelang gut


----------



## Frullo (6. November 2014)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> Kann ich mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen das soetwas eintritt. Aber gut... ist wohl eher ein Warnung.
> Aber ehrlich gesagt wundert es mich nicht. Kann ja nicht sein das man jeden Film/Serie auf diversen Seiten anschauen kann (damit sind natürlich streaming seiten gemeint) oder natürlich auch saugen.
> 
> Nur eine frage der Zeit bis das ganz von der Bildfläche verschwindet und man dann richtig hart durchgreift. Sobald die Provider gezwungen werden aufzupassen was sache ist kann man das ganze vergessen. Alles nur eine frage der Zeit... ging ja jetzt Jahrelang gut



Und wie soll der Provider feststellen, ob es sich um einen legalen oder illegalen Vorgang handelt?


----------



## battschack (6. November 2014)

Die werden sowas niemals verbieten können.Für Filme wird es immer irgendwie eine möglichkeit geben zum anschaun solange es Kameras gibt wo aufnehmen möglich ist.

Mit Spiele schaut das wieder ganz anders aus find ich. Da wird es schwieriger werden für die kopierer denke ich in zukunft^^


----------



## alu355 (6. November 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> übernimmst du alles unreflektiert?
> außerdem stammt das mit den 2 jahren auf vergewaltigung doch von dir.
> das ist bild-niveau, oder sogar noch darunter. muss nicht sein.



Echt Bild-Niveau oder darunter, wegen den 2 Jahren?
Prozess: Kind vergewaltigt - Bewährungsstrafe - DIE WELT
Disko-Bekanntschaft vergewaltigt: Zwei Jahre Haft auf Bewährung | Stadt München
Amtsgericht Neumünster: Zwei Frauen vergewaltigt - Bewährung | shz.de
Villingen-Schwenningen: 18-Jährige vergewaltigt: Bewährung - Villingen-Schwenningen - Schwarzwälder Bote
Prozess in Koblenz - Frau in Schlafwagenabteil vergewaltigt - Panorama - Süddeutsche.de
Taxifahrer gesteht Vergewaltigung und bekommt Bewährungsstrafe / Übersicht / Aus der Stadt / Hannover - HAZ - Hannoversche Allgemeine
Amtsgericht: Vergewaltigung: Bewährungsstrafe für 22-Jährigen - Waltroper Zeitung

Die sind alle auf Bewährung und zwei Jahre oder darunter.
Und es gibt hunderte solcher Urteile über die letzten fünf Jahre, wenn man sich das Suchen antun will.
Wie war das noch gleich...


Bonkic schrieb:


> schreibt doch besser gar nix, wenn ihr doch eh keine ahnung habt.


Wie wärs wenn du im Gegenzug einfach mal selber das sinnfreie Mundatmen einstellst?


----------



## alu355 (6. November 2014)

kaiser1981 schrieb:


> Boerse.BZ kann keine Nutzerdaten zum konkreten Download haben, die Dateien liegen auf Filehostern und nicht auf der Börse. Im besten Fall wird der wechsel zur Filehosterseite gespeichert und das ist nicht ilIegal, nur der konkret nachgewiesene Download...



Das war eigentlich bis jetzt der beste Beitrag zu dem Artikel.
Als nächstes müßten dann auch noch die jeweiligen OneClickHoster mitspielen (die oftmals in entsprechenden Ländern sitzen) - einige davon rühmen sich ja direkt nicht freiwillig mitzuarbeiten und es gibt welche die schon Auseinandersetzungen per Gericht gewonnen haben.
Wenn dann auch noch ein VPN vorgeschaltet ist, wars das mit dem "ermitteln".


----------



## MisterBlonde (6. November 2014)

alu355 schrieb:


> Echt Bild-Niveau oder darunter, wegen den 2 Jahren?
> Prozess: Kind vergewaltigt - Bewährungsstrafe - DIE WELT
> Disko-Bekanntschaft vergewaltigt: Zwei Jahre Haft auf Bewährung | Stadt München
> Amtsgericht Neumünster: Zwei Frauen vergewaltigt - Bewährung | shz.de
> ...



Auch, wenn ich mich hier auf die Seite von Bonkic stellen muss, was ich nicht gerne tue: Er will eher sehen, dass ein normaler Raubkopierer auch tatsächlich zu fünf Jahren verurteilt wurde. Oder anders gesagt: findest Du so viele Schlagzeilen zu Raubkopierern, die mehr als zwei Jahre auf Bewährung bekommen haben und das Ganze nicht in einem großen Umfang praktiziert haben? Ein normaler Raubkopierer wird niemals mit 5 Jahren bestraft. Es gibt ja im Gegenzug auch genug Nachrichten, wo Leute fünf Jahre und mehr wegen Vergewaltigung und Missbrauch bekommen haben:

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...=UfsdbXtYMVBSCuKPLrrIJg&bvm=bv.78677474,d.ZWU

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...=s4AJOIU3Qs5aU8rEdgsmDg&bvm=bv.78677474,d.ZWU

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...=8DmJy3KCrziffrWVjZSSaA&bvm=bv.78677474,d.ZWU

Itzehoe: Urteil: Neun*Jahre Haft für Missbrauch der Stieftochter | shz.de

Diese Fälle kommen in den Medien halt nicht so gut an, wie, wenn es "nur" 2 Jahre sind, darum bekommt man davon auch weniger mit.


----------



## Bonkic (6. November 2014)

alu355 schrieb:


> Wie wärs wenn du im Gegenzug einfach mal selber das sinnfreie Mundatmen einstellst?



es ging um die strafandrohung.
wenn du das nicht verstehen willst oder vielleicht auch kannst, ist das nicht mein problem.


----------



## Schalkmund (6. November 2014)

Jetzt regt euch doch nicht alle so auf, es gibt doch noch genug andere Seiten wo man den Kram umsonst bekommt.


----------



## Kalumet (6. November 2014)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Auch, wenn ich mich hier auf die Seite von Bonkic stellen muss, was ich nicht gerne tue:



LOL.


----------



## Bonkic (6. November 2014)

Kalumet schrieb:


> LOL.



kann ich verstehen. ich stimme auch nur äusserst ungern leuten zu, die ich eigentlich nicht leiden kann.


----------



## alu355 (6. November 2014)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Auch, wenn ich mich hier auf die Seite von Bonkic stellen muss, was ich nicht gerne tue: Er will eher sehen, dass ein normaler Raubkopierer auch tatsächlich zu fünf Jahren verurteilt wurde. Oder anders gesagt: findest Du so viele Schlagzeilen zu Raubkopierern, die mehr als zwei Jahre auf Bewährung bekommen haben und das Ganze nicht in einem großen Umfang praktiziert haben? Ein normaler Raubkopierer wird niemals mit 5 Jahren bestraft.



Was er geschrieben hat war "außerdem stammt das mit den 2 jahren auf vergewaltigung doch von dir. das ist bild-niveau, oder sogar noch darunter. muss nicht sein."
Nicht mehr, nicht weniger
Er nimmt keinen Bezug auf die 5 Jahre für Raubkopierer.
Aus diesem Satz deswegen etwas anderes zu seinem Vorteil zu interpretieren, ist nicht meine Aufgabe, dann soll er sich dementsprechend ausdrücken oder es sein lassen.
Aber dann hätte er ja nicht Wynn etwas reindrücken können, gelle?



MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Es gibt ja im Gegenzug auch genug Nachrichten, wo Leute fünf Jahre und mehr wegen Vergewaltigung und Missbrauch bekommen haben
> Diese Fälle kommen in den Medien halt nicht so gut an, wie, wenn es "nur" 2 Jahre sind, darum bekommt man davon auch weniger mit.



Im Fernsehen sieht man von diesen Urteilen absolut nichts, darüber berichtet wird meist nur in den jeweiligen regionalen Blättern - soweit dazu wie gut das in den Medien ankommt.
Tatsächlich wird das in der Medienlandschaft anscheinend als gegeben hingenommen, Betroffene haben doch schon längst resigniert.
Wir reden hier von hunderten zu 2 Jahren auf Bewährung ausgesetzten Urteilen und du kommst und erzählst mir wirklich etwas von Urteilen die eigentlich die Norm sein müßten? 
Vor allem solltest du mal "deine" Fälle auch mal prüfen.
Diese Urteile sind nur deswegen so hoch ausgefallen, weil entweder entsprechend hohe Vorstrafen mit eingeflossen sind, der jeweilige Täter ein langjähriger Serientäter ist oder in das Urteil noch zusätzliche Strafen einflossen aufgrund von z.B. brutaler gezielter Körperverletzung zum Ziele eines Schwangerschaftsabbruchs. 

Edit: Rest des Wall of Text war rumgiften


----------



## SGDrDeath (7. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Bild und co waren schon immer pro GVU, pro gema und pro gez


Lol, der war gut. BILD und pro GEZ/GEMA? Also wirklich meinst du das ernst? Noch mehr kann man seine Unwissenheit nicht aufzeigen.



Wynn schrieb:


> Quelle waren damals Heise und co - die Aktion von der Gvu war 2003 - jetzt find mal ca 10 jahre später die den richtigen link dazu wieder das schaffste nicht


Du gibst also zu das deine Informationen 10 Jahre alt sind und bist stolz drauf? Naja jedem das seine.

Und ja man kann problemlos 10 Jahre alte Quellen problemlos bei Heise finden wenn man weiß worum es geht. Bei dir kann man das dann wohl ausschließen.



Wynn schrieb:


> Mehr schreibt ich nicht weil ist mir meine Zeit zu schade um tiefer auf deinen 08/15 Flame einzugehen


Wenn ich flame sieht das anders aus, es reicht mir wenn ich dich dazu bringe wie gerade eben sich wieder komplett zu blamieren und die eigene Unwissenheit/Unfähigkeit aufzuzeigen.


----------



## Wynn (7. November 2014)

Ich gebs auf 

Wird eh nur das rausgepickt was den trollen mit komischen usernamen wie Seargangt doktor tot gefällt 

war eh klar das bei dem thema und der reisserischen schlagzeile nur gegenseitig geflamt wird


----------



## SGDrDeath (7. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ich gebs auf


Deswegen gibst du ja auch wieder einen Kommentar ab, anstatt sich an das was man selbst sagte zu halten.

Du blamierst dich wohl echt gerne.



Wynn schrieb:


> Wird eh nur das rausgepickt was den trollen mit komischen usernamen wie Seargangt doktor tot gefällt


Und anstatt dann einmal den Anschein zu bringen das man Argumente hat und sie vorlegt versucht man zu flamen und scheitert dabei komplett. 

Wie gesagt du blamierst dich wohl echt gerne.



Wynn schrieb:


> war eh klar das bei dem thema und der reisserischen schlagzeile nur gegenseitig geflamt wird


Wenn du dich für mehrere hältst und meinst mit dir selbst zu sprechen würde ich dringend einen Arztbesuch empfehlen.

Mal sehen wie du dich jetzt gleich wieder blamierst.


----------



## Wynn (8. November 2014)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Deswegen gibst du ja auch wieder einen Kommentar ab, anstatt sich an das was man selbst sagte zu halten.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SGDrDeath (8. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und schon wieder ein Treffer versenkt ohne das du es bemerkst.

Aber ich muss mich vor dir verneigen. So schlecht flamen und sich dadurch komplett blamieren kann kaum einer besser als du.

Wenn  du irgendwann mal deine Behauptungen belegen kannst nehm ich dich auch  mal vielleicht ernst, bis dahin keep on trolling Kleiner und EOF.

 Und bei mir heißt das wirklich EOF im Gegensatz zu dir


----------

